# Battery For Mpt3



## Allan (5/4/14)

Can any of the wise members tell me if any of the very very big batteries will fit on a MPT3?

I find my battery only gives me about 6 - 7 hours and then have to pull out the twisps again!


----------



## Silver (5/4/14)

Hi Allan

What battery are you using now? What is its mah rating? 

Yes, most of the big batteries will fit on the mPt3 as long as they have an EGO thread. You can also get an adaptor device (cheap) that will make just about anything fit. 

I suggest you look into the MVP box mod. It has a very long battery life and i am quite sure you will be pleased. As long as you like the box mod shape. 

Otherwise i use the Vision Spinner 1300 mah batt. Lasts me quite a long time too. 

If you dont want to go for the MVP, go for a second battery and keep it spare and always charged.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Allan (5/4/14)

Silver said:


> Hi Allan
> 
> What battery are you using now? What is its mah rating?
> 
> ...



I have the Eco C Twist 1300 MAH. 

I am not too worried about a box battery as I will use that when I am not out and about. Where would one get the adaptor?


----------



## Silver (5/4/14)

I got my adaptor from eCiggies. But you wont need the adaptor if you get the MVP. 

Did I mention that the MVP is a winner


----------



## BhavZ (5/4/14)

@Allan if you are in the JHB/Pretoria area then eCiggies would be your best bet. If you are in the CPT Northen Suburbs or Town CBD area then @Oupa would be your best bet. If you are in the CPT Southern Suburbs area then VapeMOB would be closer to you but they are R20 more expensive than @Oupa (who's a reseller for eCiggies).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (5/4/14)

I agree, the MVP is exactly what you need. No adaptor required. It has a 2600 mAh battery so should last you twice a long as your current one. Neither eciggies nor vapemod has the MVP (think @BhavZ was referring to the adaptor), but Vapeking has it at R760 (3 units in stock) - http://www.vapeking.co.za/innokin-itaste-mvp-20-laser-black-itmvpv2.html.


----------



## BhavZ (5/4/14)

Matthee said:


> I agree, the MVP is exactly what you need. No adaptor required. It has a 2600 mAh battery so should last you twice a long as your current one. Neither eciggies nor vapemod has the MVP (think @BhavZ was referring to the adaptor), but Vapeking has it at R760 (3 units in stock) - http://www.vapeking.co.za/innokin-itaste-mvp-20-laser-black-itmvpv2.html.


That is correct, was referring to the adapter, my apologies for the confusion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gareth (29/7/14)

getting my MVP tomorrow. ftw

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Necris (29/7/14)

@Gareth, good choice, you wont go wrong with the mvp.it will see you through the basics with ease and even give you a taste of rebuildables when you reach that point.mine will always have a place in my arsenal, even if only as an ohm reader

Reactions: Like 2


----------

